# Class action suit against Shell Vacation points?



## TUGBrian (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.courthousenews.com/2012/01/19/43157.htm

interesting....seems the gist is these people are mad for paying retail for something selling for a dollar on ebay.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 20, 2012)

That one is going down in flames.  They are suing because they over paid and didn't do any due diligence.  All this will do is result in more disclosure forms at the closing table.


----------



## presley (Jan 20, 2012)

I hope they don't win.  Imagine what a precedent that will create.  

If Shell changes something to give direct owners more than resale owners, I think that would be fair.  According to the article, the owners can't get reservations because of spec renters buying up all the points on Ebay.  I'd be mad if I paid retail and couldn't get a reservation.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jan 20, 2012)

*I am pretty sure that if the current powers in DC*

Get a hold of this that Shell will lose.:ignore: 

Leave it to the San Francisco Court to allow this to be filed. 

Greg


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 20, 2012)

I do like the idea that developers would not be able to take profits from rentals to non-owners rather than use them to offset expenses that otherwise generally contribute to increased maintenance fee costs.


----------



## chellej (Jan 20, 2012)

I am not crazy about the fact that I can rent from shell's hospitality website for $8 more than what the maintenance fees are but the oceanview I had no problem getting at 12 months and I have never seen a full week oceanfront for rent through shell.

It is no different than any other system, you have to plan ahead and book at 12 months (or whatever the date is).

Also resale members do not have access to Svc Elite, SVC LIfesyle and collections or select connections.  

If this goes anywhere I will be very suprised.


----------



## mblosser (Jan 20, 2012)

*New Shell Vacations Club Class Action Lawsuit*

See new thread


----------



## John Law (Jul 20, 2014)

*Class Action Law Suit Against Shell Vacations Club 2014*

Hi All, 
We are getting a class action law suit together against Shell Vacations Club.

If you want to join please send an email to svclawsuit@gmail.com

We also have a website set up to keep people in the loop please like the page.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Shell-Vacations-Club-Class-Action-Lawsuit/697065270365167


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 20, 2014)

What is different about the lawsuit this time around?


----------



## presley (Jul 20, 2014)

Why sue them when you can just transfer your membership and never have to deal with them ever again?

I have no idea what the current lawsuit is, but after owning Shell, I disagree with the prior one.  It is very easy to book vacations with Shell.  Perhaps the unhappy people just wanted to make last  minute reservations and not plan ahead.  News Flash: That doesn't work with any of the timeshare systems.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 20, 2014)

If one can plan just two months ahead, the availability is typically there. I don't get the rationale for a lawsuit, other than folks don't like that their membership was worth 100% less once the ink on the contract dried. But that is not unique to Shell.


----------

